# Peppermint shrimp



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

I bought a peppermint shrimp and he is pretty good size, also i have a puffer and people would say that the puffer would eat him. So far i havent seen him show any interest in messing with it. I was tolod that the shrimp would also eat bristle worms that i had in the tank, well i think that he did eat them or at least got in a fight with one. I can home a few days ago and one of the shrimps large claws were gone. Then a few days later the other was gone. Could puffer have gotten agressive or could a worm have done it?
Thanks


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go with the puffer.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like the puffer is eating him leg by leg


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

lol not what i wanted to hear, but o well. now he is missing a whisker, or whatever they are called.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The puffer is having snacks. The shrimps could also be fighting, but I really doubt it compared to the puffer.

This could also explain your half-colored bristleworm. They regenerate like crazy, so it may have been bitten in half at some point, with the pink part being new growth.


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

o so with the bristle worm being black is just him being normal?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe, maybe not. It's really hard to say, but I do have to say that you are likely the very first person to have ever worried about it enough to ask about it. Bristleworms are tough and they reproduce like crazy if you feed them enough, so even if something is wrong with this one, you'll soon have plenty of replacements.


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

lol i just didnt want them to have something that was bad and give it to everything else in the tank. i have flushed to of them that were 5in plus. i dont like the way they look and they are eating all the snails i put in the tank, but they will not eat the little baby snails that you have to look real hard to see. they just like to eat the big ones that i actually pay for. ive really become not fond of them. and isnt my puffer suppost to eat the bristle worms?


----------

